# ACS Assesment -



## chrisandk (Nov 29, 2010)

Hi,

I am preparing for my ACS Assessment and wonder which category of ANZSCO would best suit me. I have put [X] as an indicator on the category that i think would suit my profession but they are too close to each other.

Appreciate if anyone who has applied before can give me an idea which to pick.

Chief Information Officer
ICT Business Analyst
Systems Analyst [X]
Analyst programmer [X]
Developer Programmer [X]
Software Engineer
Software Tester
Software and Applications Porgrammers NEC [X]
Database Administrator
ICT security specialist
System Administrator 
Computer Network and Systems Engineer
Network Analyst

A little bit background of myself.
I have a Bachelor of Network Computing degree from Monash University.

I have 4 years experience in SAP as ABAP programmer.

Please advise.

Question 2: I have only been working for four years right after i got out from university. Would this be any issue on ACS assesment?

I read from the PASA Guidelines for applicants, it says for GROUP A assessment, it requires 2 years experience out of 7 years.

Does that mean i am not qualify? I have only work for 4 years.

Quote:
Applicants must provide evidence that they have a qualification assessed as comparable to the educational level of an Australian Qualifications Framework (AQF) Bachelor (undergraduate) degree or Graduate Diploma or higher degree level qualification with a major in ICT in a highly relevant field to the nominated occupation and at least two (2) years of full time professional ICT work experience in a field closely related to the nominated occupation, completed in the seven (7) years before the date of application for Skills Assessment.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Most IT Bods do not come back to the forum to tell of their ACS experiences but I'd suspect with an Australian IT course qualification and four years experience you should not have too great a difficulty in getting a positive outcome.

The two years in seven means that the two years of experience can be anytime post graduation in the past seven years, so four since graduating is fine.
As for classification you seek, whatever your course and experience aligns you with best is the one you ought to select and if you feel you can match with several, is there one area you particularly want to be classified in, it being your strength but mot that it should really matter.


----------



## baljinsi (Aug 12, 2010)

chrisandk said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am preparing for my ACS Assessment and wonder which category of ANZSCO would best suit me. I have put [X] as an indicator on the category that i think would suit my profession but they are too close to each other.
> 
> ...


Hi,

Your first Question was a very BIG ONE for me as well when I applied for ACS. I am an SAP BI consultant and was confused about it.
I nominated myself as Systems analyst and I am waiting for result. I will try to paste the outcome.
But To you --who is a programmer as well as an Analyst---(as you are an ABAPer), I particularly suggest to prepare your reference letters according to "Analyst programmer". Except listed responsibilities in ANZSCO code, here are few others according to ACS in the below link , which Analyst programmer has:
--------------------------------------
*{it seems pasting of link is not allowed in reply. You just do a google search with "Analyst programmer in ACS australia", it will give you first result which is same,
By the way details are:
Job Description:

Also called Programmer / Developer / Analyst Developer / Software Developer 
In summary

A programmer translates requirements for new or modified computer applications into program specifications. This may involve installing IT, designing, modifying, testing and writing programs, supporting work teams and solving problems with software. The role requires a knowledge of a variety of programming languages.

A programmer may

assist systems or business analysts document user requirements 
translate the solutions provided by systems or business analysts into detailed program specifications 
undertake program design 
modify code to correct errors or to enhance the program's capabilities 
test programs and make amendments 
prepare documentation for other programmers, users and support personnel 
control project schedules and ensure application programs meet user requirements and are delivered on time. 
What learning areas and study is needed? 
Bachelor degree in computer science or relevant tertiary qualification 
Certification in a programming language such as C++ or Java is an advantage 
Extensive knowledge of a variety of operating systems 
This career would appeal to people who 
have a knowledge of programming languages, operating systems, relational databases, and web services and related technologies 
are team-oriented and can communicate with non-technical people 
can think logically and pay close attention to detail 
have excellent problem solving skills and a methodical approach 
are self-motivated, patient and persistent 
Remuneration and job prospects?

According to the ACS Remuneration Report 2006, programmers with around three years experience year a median salary of $46,250.

Employment of programmers is expected to remain steady, with little accelerated growth. Sophisticated computer software now has the capability to write basic code, and there is a trend to outsource programming to other countries. Nevertheless, there will continue to be a need for programmers with strong technical skills who have a solid understanding of business in general.

Career Path:

Starting out &#8230;.

Skilled programmer or software developers who keep up to date with the latest technology can be promoted to lead programmers and given supervisory responsibilities. With at least five years technical and general business experience they can move onto analyst programmer roles.

Going towards

As analyst programmers work in larger organisations (over 200 staff), once they have experience in a senior analyst programmer role they often move into departmental manager positions. Highly experienced programmers with expertise in a specific area also move into consulting.}*-----------------

This is my personal advice----
All the best,
-Baljin


----------



## fahim (Jan 25, 2011)

hi all,
I am a B.Sc Computer engineer and applying for developer programmer. Kindly tell me more about it. Need your comments


----------



## baljinsi (Aug 12, 2010)

fahim said:


> hi all,
> I am a B.Sc Computer engineer and applying for developer programmer. Kindly tell me more about it. Need your comments


Give me below details and would give my understanding:
1) All subjects studied,
2) Work experience (In Years+Months) specifying technologies/labguages
3) Any Certification

Just let me know and would give you a good feedback---
-Baljinsi


----------



## fahim (Jan 25, 2011)

baljinsi said:


> Give me below details and would give my understanding:
> 1) All subjects studied,
> 2) Work experience (In Years+Months) specifying technologies/labguages
> 3) Any Certification
> ...


1) Courses are
i) Software Engineering/System programming/OS/object oriented/Data structures/Introduction to programming
ii) Digital logic design/ Advance logic design/System on chip/Computer architecture and org/Micro processors
iii) Digital Image processing/Wireless Communications/DSP/Digital Communications/signal and systems/Control System
iv) Electronic devices 1 & 2, Electrical circuit analysis 1 &2
v) Maths courses 5-6 (calculus 1,2,3/ Number analysis/liner algebra/differential equations)
vi) Introduction to computing/Entrepreneurship/Technical writing/physics 1 & 2

2) 3 years/ c language (communications stack programmer)

3) None


----------



## baljinsi (Aug 12, 2010)

fahim said:


> 1) Courses are
> i) Software Engineering/System programming/OS/object oriented/Data structures/Introduction to programming
> ii) Digital logic design/ Advance logic design/System on chip/Computer architecture and org/Micro processors
> iii) Digital Image processing/Wireless Communications/DSP/Digital Communications/signal and systems/Control System
> ...


Developer Programmer would suit your responsibilities. Just prepare your references according to the given duties in ANZSCo code. You might be considered on 3Years as well (recently requirement is reduced to 2 Years if study and expereince is matched)---Just give atry--

Thanks


----------



## fahim (Jan 25, 2011)

baljinsi said:


> Developer Programmer would suit your responsibilities. Just prepare your references according to the given duties in ANZSCo code. You might be considered on 3Years as well (recently requirement is reduced to 2 Years if study and expereince is matched)---Just give atry--
> 
> Thanks


thankyou one thing I wana ask that I have initial probation period of some months, I worked on full time basis on probation period. Will it be considered by ACS ?


----------



## baljinsi (Aug 12, 2010)

fahim said:


> thankyou one thing I wana ask that I have initial probation period of some months, I worked on full time basis on probation period. Will it be considered by ACS ?


Probation hardly matters if it is full time. Your duties should be well technical,that's it. When I was in IBM , intially I was on probation for few months. Nothing really harmed me---My full exp was considered but yes I nowhere mentioned that I was on prbation----But it hardly matters if your duties remain same as after probation--

Thanks,
-Baljinsi


----------



## fahim (Jan 25, 2011)

baljinsi said:


> Probation hardly matters if it is full time. Your duties should be well technical,that's it. When I was in IBM , intially I was on probation for few months. Nothing really harmed me---My full exp was considered but yes I nowhere mentioned that I was on prbation----But it hardly matters if your duties remain same as after probation--
> 
> Thanks,
> -Baljinsi


I have contacted a registered migration age and what he replied to me that ACS doesn't assess skills less than a 4 years. Well that was shocking for me. Is it True ? what he replied to me was

Dear Fahim

The calculate points is different thing. But you apply of visa you need assessment from Australian Computer Society and there requirements are you must have 4 years work experience.

Please check ACS website.

Regards

Migration agent


----------



## baljinsi (Aug 12, 2010)

fahim said:


> I have contacted a registered migration age and what he replied to me that ACS doesn't assess skills less than a 4 years. Well that was shocking for me. Is it True ? what he replied to me was
> 
> Dear Fahim
> 
> ...


Hi Fahim,

Disappointed to know that a registered migration agent has not yet upgraded his information. Since July 2010, ACS has come up with a new clause of 2 Years expereince if occupation is same as qualification i.e. for instance,if you have learnt throughly Java in your qualification and now you are working on Java only....

Please send me your resume with all your subjects mentioned in separate sheet. Do mention your job responsibilities, I may try to assess your application. Believe me, I have worked hard to learn ACS tectics to get my application assessed positively. I had 4+ years of exp but I have read about the candidates receieving positive assessment with 2+ years exp recently. I cannot guarantee but it's worth to try if you are looking for migration soon.....I am not a migration agent but an engineer like you...Just go thru ACS website and changes in July2010 there and you will come to know--There is a PDF loaded there with all changes...

Thanks,
-Baljinsi


----------



## fahim (Jan 25, 2011)

baljinsi said:


> Hi Fahim,
> 
> Disappointed to know that a registered migration agent has not yet upgraded his information. Since July 2010, ACS has come up with a new clause of 2 Years expereince if occupation is same as qualification i.e. for instance,if you have learnt throughly Java in your qualification and now you are working on Java only....
> 
> ...


I have uploaded documents online and they are shared because I don't have your email address to send you the documents, one is CV and another is transcript

https://docs.google.com/document/d/...01fnK4ezAHTeSILDeo/edit?hl=en&authkey=CLj10QE

https://docs.google.com/leaf?id=0B1...FiY2MtNmM5YjYxM2Y4MzQ0&hl=en&authkey=CJ3koPIM


----------



## harry_dutchland (Mar 9, 2011)

Hey Guys,

I am sorry since my post might not be relevant to your doubt but when I saw SAP guys are posting here reply I could control my self to ask my query. Please guide me , I am very confused at the moment and don't know from where to start.

I have been working as SAP BASIS consultant from last 5 yrs after finishing my education in B. Tech. in Electronics engineering and want to apply for GSM.
My doubts :
1. My education and work experience are not in same field. Will it be a problem for applying for visa 175(GSM)? I have read on immi.gov.au site that if u dont have formal relevant education then need to have 5 years work experience to substitute this clause.
2. Which form i need to fill for ACS assessment? RPL form since my edu n experience is not in same field or general assessment form?



Thanks in advance for your valuable advice.

Regards
Harry


----------



## harry_dutchland (Mar 9, 2011)

Hey Guys,

I am sorry since my post might not be relevant to your doubt but when I saw SAP guys are posting here reply I could control my self to ask my query. Please guide me , I am very confused at the moment and don't know from where to start.

I have been working as SAP BASIS consultant from last 5 yrs after finishing my education in B. Tech. in Electronics engineering and want to apply for GSM.
My doubts :
1. My education and work experience are not in same field. Will it be a problem for applying for visa 175(GSM)? I have read on immi.gov.au site that if u dont have formal relevant education then need to have 5 years work experience to substitute this clause.
2. Which form i need to fill for ACS assessment? RPL form since my edu n experience is not in same field or general assessment form?



Thanks in advance for your valuable advice.

Regards
Harry


----------



## fahim (Jan 25, 2011)

harry_dutchland said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I am sorry since my post might not be relevant to your doubt but when I saw SAP guys are posting here reply I could control my self to ask my query. Please guide me , I am very confused at the moment and don't know from where to start.
> 
> ...


As you don't have education and experience in same field ............ go for RPL ,,,,,,,,,,, at start mistakenly i got confused and filled RPL form


----------



## baljinsi (Aug 12, 2010)

harry_dutchland said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I am sorry since my post might not be relevant to your doubt but when I saw SAP guys are posting here reply I could control my self to ask my query. Please guide me , I am very confused at the moment and don't know from where to start.
> 
> ...


Hello Harry,
Your Question is pretty relevant to this thread 
I am an Electronics and Communication graduate. I am an SAP BI consultant. I have got positive assessment in group A itself. I tried Systems Analyst.Well, I believe that E&C content is ICT only. So it should be fine to go with grpA. 
Tell me if you have any certification also? I was also certifed in SAP BI. But my educations were well accepted as ICT. Tell me about your subjects you studied. If they are almost same as mine--I guess you can also proceed directly with grpA.

Thanks,
-Baljindra


----------



## baljinsi (Aug 12, 2010)

baljinsi said:


> Hello Harry,
> Your Question is pretty relevant to this thread
> I am an Electronics and Communication graduate. I am an SAP BI consultant. I have got positive assessment in group A itself. I tried Systems Analyst.Well, I believe that E&C content is ICT only. So it should be fine to go with grpA.
> Tell me if you have any certification also? I was also certifed in SAP BI. But my educations were well accepted as ICT. Tell me about your subjects you studied. If they are almost same as mine--I guess you can also proceed directly with grpA.
> ...


@Fahim,

Forgot to mention,
If you see carefully the changes of July 2010.There are 2 different clauses in GroupA:
1) IF education is ICT and exp is relevant to education: In this case 2 Years of experience is required and NO RPL.
2)If education is ICT and exp is not similar to education: In this case 4+ Years of exp is required and NO RPL.

There is another case when your education is NON-ICT (Like Mechenical Enginnering, Welding Engineering or so) and your experience is in ICT (that is in IT) then RPL would be needed.

-Baljindra


----------



## harry_dutchland (Mar 9, 2011)

Baljindra and Fahim,

Thanks a lot for your inputs. I was really looking it.

@Baljindra: 

As your reply to Fahim, my understanding about my assessment is i should also fill up the general assessment form and get assessed my skills under ICT group A category.
I am planning to assess my skills under 262113(System Administrator) also known as System Manager. Being BI consultant, you might be familiar with my SAP basis responsibilities. Do you think it would be right code for me?

Baljindra, I have not done any certification in SAP. But will it effect to my application?

I am listing out here my subjects. quite long huh !! be patient 

Semester 1
Mathematics-1
Applied Science 1
Engineering Drawing 1
5. Engineering Mechanics
6. Communication Skills
7. Workshop
Semester 2

1.Math -2
2. Applied Science 2
3. Enginering Drawing 2
4. Electerical Engineering
5. Introduction to Humanities
6. Civil Engineering
7. Thermodynamics

Semester 3

1. MATh 3
2. Electronica devices and circuits 1
3. Electrical engg 2
4. Networks and Lines
5. Instrtumentation
6, Electronics workshop


Sem 4

1. Math 4
2. Electronica devices and circuits 2
3. Prinicple of communication engineering
4. Digital Electronics
5. Computer orientation numerical method
6. Industrial visits


Sem5
1. Microprocessor and Micro controller
2. Feedback control system
3. Electromagnetic Engineering
4. Linear Integrated Circuits
5. Communication System
6. Inductrial Organisation

Sem6

1. Microprocessor Interfacing
2. Electronics Design and techniques
3. Power ELectronics
4. Networks analaysis and Synthesis
5. Telecommunication Technology
6. Electronics workshop


Sem7

1.Microwave Engg
2.Electronics Instrumentation and Measurement
3. Digital Signal Processing
4. Optical Fibre Communication
5. Sattelite Communication
6. Computer Lab 1

Sem 8:
1. Television Engineering
2. Computer Organization
3 Antenna and wave propagation
4. Computer Networking
5. Computer Lab 2


thanks for your concern.



Regards
Harry


----------



## harry_dutchland (Mar 9, 2011)

Baljindra and Fahim,


----------



## baljinsi (Aug 12, 2010)

harry_dutchland said:


> Baljindra and Fahim,
> 
> Thanks a lot for your inputs. I was really looking it.
> 
> ...


Nice analysis, you are best suited to systems administrator. One advice --include operating system level activities also a little together with SAP basis stuff while preparing your reference letters.
Your education is absolutely ICT: No RPL is required. My syllabus was 80-90% was matched with you. Did you include here all practical labs also?? Just curious to know!
Certification is just a help to be an addition to your education, I would say. If you do not have, no problem at all.

I have a Question from you: you wrote "As your reply to Fahim, my understanding about my assessment is i should also fill up the general assessment form and get assessed my skills under ICT group A category" What do you mean by " i should *also* fill up the general assessment form "? I do nor want you to be misunderstood anything what i said above.

Now, be careful while preparing your reference letter from various organizationa where you have worked. The Responsibilities should include maximum content from code 262113(System Administrator)'s responsibilities given in below link. If you have multiple references because of different organization u have worked with, you would have to use your ENGLISH skills to modulate the tasks language. You can also take the help of "Seek.co.au" where employers mention the duties of basis consultants they need. From there you can have similar responsibilities written in different ways. I hope you got my idea.

1220.0 - ANZSCO - Australian and New Zealand Standard Classification of Occupations, First Edition, 2006

If you are interested, you can also send me your content to verify as a peer review. I alsways felt a need of this when I was preparing my application. But in today's world everyone is busy so I myself played a roll of peer  ..

just post your practical subjects again --Also post me any other Queries if you have--Good luck for your processing--And yes--I am not an agent so just sharing all on behalf of my analysis done during my application.

Thanks,
-Baljinsi


----------



## harry_dutchland (Mar 9, 2011)

Hi Baljinsi,
I had party at home on weekend so i couldn't check my posts.
But I am very thankful for your unconditional help. I know you are not an agent that brings more respect for you. I am sure your unconditional help will definitely be paid off by God
....God bless u !!!



I got your idea while mentioning the job responsibility and i will definitely send you my application for peer review.Its again a great help you offered.
I have one concern, in one of my post one friend alike you, mentioned that from July 2011 rules are going to change and he suggested me to wait for one year to get 6 years of experience. As per the new rule I am getting 65 points.My concern is I am worried that in case i am not able to file my main application before July, how will it affect me?

n my previous reply, I was confused which form should i need to fill for assessment. But now as my course in relevant to ICT so its clear i will fill general assessment form. I dont need to fill RPL. here a quick question- My wife has done engineering in Industrial and she has been working as .Net developer. Do you think she could be eligible for 175 if she files her application separately.

Regards
Harry


----------



## baljinsi (Aug 12, 2010)

harry_dutchland said:


> Hi Baljinsi,
> I had party at home on weekend so i couldn't check my posts.
> But I am very thankful for your unconditional help. I know you are not an agent that brings more respect for you. I am sure your unconditional help will definitely be paid off by God
> ....God bless u !!!
> ...


Thanks, God is the biggest help for everyone 

At this point, I would suggest you to get assessment done at the earliest. By June/July you will get assessment positive hopefully. Once that's done, then here is the list to calculate 65 points for you to be eligible for 175.

Australian Points Test effective 1 July 2011

Now if you see this list, there is NO CLAUSE of 6 years. As soon as you get 5 years of work exp, you will entitled for 5 points. Beware that there are no points for IELTS6666. So if after july, If you have a positive assessment in your hand+ You are able to score 65 points via categories mentioned in the above link, you will be eligible for 175. Do I answer your first Question? No need to be concerned about getting 6 years of exp.

Next Question regarding your wife: Her experience is ICT and her degree is Non-ICT. Well if she applies for ACS assessment,Then she should also meet specific work experience mentioned on ACS website/document (I think 6 Years). But check thoroughly , if it is still minor DEGREE in ICT or an Engineering degree in Non-ICT, then it can be without RPL I think, you need to go through acs website,there are documents to calculate major and minor percentage of an ICT degree and also they have clearly mentioned when you need RPL......But Personaly what I understood is if one has an enginnering degree in Non-ICT then one should demonstrate 6 years of exp to ACS to get a positive assessment (No RPL required). RPL is only required if you do not have any degree.
So assess if she has good exp in .Net....I am unable to attach 2 PDFs from system (Office laptop) so helpless--Try to find in google with following key-words and you will find PDFs:
"PASA GUIDELINES FOR APPLICANTS (FEBRUARY 2010)"
"ADDENDUM TO THE ACS PASA GUIDELINES FOR APPLICANTS" (JULY 2010).

Enjoy..

-Baljinsi


----------



## harry_dutchland (Mar 9, 2011)

Thanks Baljinsi

I have seen those docs and I don't think she will qualify for ICT minor . Since her subjects were more relevant for mechanical and quality subjects. I am preparing my resume for the assessment and before sending across, I will share it with you for your views.

Regards
Harry


----------



## harry_dutchland (Mar 9, 2011)

Thanks Baljinsi

I have seen those docs and I don't think she will qualify for ICT minor . Since her subjects were more relevant for mechanical and quality subjects. I am preparing my resume for the assessment and before sending across, I will share it with you for your views.

Regards
Harry


----------



## basketmen (Mar 18, 2011)

nice info, keep on going


----------



## auddin (Mar 30, 2011)

Hello guyz.
This thread seems very interesting and informative.I understand you all have come a long way in the process of migration and skill asessment.
I am a fresher in this topic and it would be wonderful if anyone can guide me through this.
I am an Indian citizen.I did my B.Tech (Computer science and Information Technology) and went onto Australia for my Masters. (University of Queensland)
I am now working in India as an SAP Basis Consultant since 2.5 years.
I understand for migration to Australia the first step is Skill Assessment.
ANZSCO code apply for me ?
Can i apply for assessment online?
What is the processing time?
Thanks guyz


----------



## harry_dutchland (Mar 9, 2011)

Hi Auddin,

Being a Basis consultant, you should refer ANZCO code 262113(System Administrator). You can also check the job and resposobility mentioned for this code and can check how relevant are they to your profile. Systems Administrator - 262113
2. Yes you can apply online but you need to send the attested copies of your degree and employment certificates to the assessment body. for detail you can check the ACS (Australian Computer Society) - Membership, Professionalism and Leadership for ICT Professionals and the ICT Community
3. For assessment generally it takes 4-6 weeks.

Wish u luck

Regards
Harry


----------



## fahim (Jan 25, 2011)

*No response*



baljinsi said:


> @Fahim,
> 
> Forgot to mention,
> If you see carefully the changes of July 2010.There are 2 different clauses in GroupA:
> ...


I got a big problem ,,,,,,, I have sent documetns to ACS ................. ACS is not acknowledging the receipt of documents and fee as well as ACS is not responding to any emails .............. what is happening ????????????????????????


----------



## auddin (Mar 30, 2011)

[Thanks harry...Your reply was very helpful )))

Do u have any idea whether an Australian degree can be certified in India.
I hold a Masters degree from Australia and i have to submit the same for the process of Skill Assessment.
Can i certify it in India?


----------



## fahim (Jan 25, 2011)

auddin said:


> [Thanks harry...Your reply was very helpful )))
> 
> Do u have any idea whether an Australian degree can be certified in India.
> I hold a Masters degree from Australia and i have to submit the same for the process of Skill Assessment.
> Can i certify it in India?


Certainly .......... it should be notarized from notary public and don't forget to get notary statement as well.............


----------



## harry_dutchland (Mar 9, 2011)

ya as fahim said

You can attest it from any notary, registered migration agent, doctor....etc

--Harry


----------



## fahim (Jan 25, 2011)

harry_dutchland said:


> ya as fahim said
> 
> You can attest it from any notary, registered migration agent, doctor....etc
> 
> --Harry


But I think doctor, charted accountant, etc can only attest when they are australian registered for any foreigner it must be attested by notary, Registered migration agent or equal position to justice of peace in home country............


----------



## Devnam64 (Feb 10, 2011)

To, Harry n balvindr
I m new to this website.
I m Devang Tailor.
I did B.E with Electronics but working as an Instrument & control or Automation & Control Engineer..
My duty r same as plant engineer 233513 code
But my study is based on electronics engineer 233411 code
Then do I need to Skill assess on which basis - study or Job???
Further I did my 2.5 yr Diploma with Elex n Communication after 12 th Standard
Then got direct admission in 2 nd yr of B.E Electronics..
So I did 3 yr inB. E. 
Is thAT not create any problem at a time of skill assessment???
Plz Help me out
Thank you in advance


----------



## chrisandk (Nov 29, 2010)

Hi,

My ACS assessment said i am in stage 4 now. Today is chop chop 12 weeks. The status has changed from "in process" in stage 4 to "with assessor" in stage 4.

When it reaches stage 5, will i get to know the results immediately online?

I am rushing for 1 July date line, if it takes 1 week to mail the results to me, i might not be able to make it on time.

Please share your experience in this with me.

Thanks.


----------



## fahim (Jan 25, 2011)

what is special at 1st July, My case is also at stage 4 i applied at the end of march in ACS and it is also about 12 weeks,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, can you explain me what is special at 1 july ?


----------



## tareg (Jun 26, 2011)

fahim said:


> what is special at 1st July, My case is also at stage 4 i applied at the end of march in ACS and it is also about 12 weeks,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, can you explain me what is special at 1 july ?


Hi All,

This is my first post and I am also concerned about 1st of July.
I have my skills assess in May 2009 according to the ASCO code. I submitted new application to reassess my skills according to the ANZSCO standard.

My question is, can I apply online for the GSM 175 without having the final assessment according to the new standard. 
My old assessment does not map to an occupation in schedule 3. I was assessed as 2231-79 (ICT recent graduate) which maps in ANZSCO to 261399 Software and Applications Programmers nec. The later is not listed in the SOL anymore. 
I submitted a new application to reassess my qualifications to a developer programmer.

My question is, can I apply online without the new assessment. ACS acknoledgement email says that I can quote the new reference number, will this be enough.

I want to submit the application before 1st of July to avoid the new point system

Please advice.

Thanks


----------



## yvesman (Aug 15, 2011)

*System admin with ICT diploma applying as System admin*

Hello,

I am planning to apply to the ACS for a recognition of my skills - I have a Bachelors and master's in ICT from the UK, but I am working as a system admin on SAP stuff since 2 years; so I plan to select System Analyst from the SOL, since System Admin isn't there and system analyst is the closest.

My question is: despite my appropriate qualifications, will the slight mismatch in work experience versus selected SOL make me fail the ACS test?

Thanks!
yvesman


----------



## usesanj (Aug 15, 2011)

Hi Guys,

I have a quick question and would be kind if someone can reply to me on this. Well, I did my Bachelor of Engineering in I.T. Then I worked for 2yrs and 7 months as a Programmer. Following which I went to do Master of Business and IT from Australia. I came back to my home country and started working as a Business Intelligence Consultant now for 1 year and 6 months. Does my total experience count of 4 years and 1 month count totally to get 5 points for work experience or I am not eligible because of my break for higher studies in between? How does ACS look at it. Please help.. 

Thanks


----------



## yvesman (Aug 15, 2011)

yvesman said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am planning to apply to the ACS for a recognition of my skills - I have a Bachelors and master's in ICT from the UK, but I am working as a system admin on SAP stuff since 2 years; so I plan to select System Analyst from the SOL, since System Admin isn't there and system analyst is the closest.
> 
> ...


Hi again,

I just wanted to add, I found this website: System Admin and System analyst are both in the same sub-major group, but not the same minor group:

abs.gov.au/ausstats/[email protected]/Product+Lookup/A3D7E89E4F30A825CA2571E2008354A4?opendocument

Must my current role match at the minor level in order to qualify or does a match at the sub-major group level suffice?


----------



## baljinsi (Aug 12, 2010)

usesanj said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have a quick question and would be kind if someone can reply to me on this. Well, I did my Bachelor of Engineering in I.T. Then I worked for 2yrs and 7 months as a Programmer. Following which I went to do Master of Business and IT from Australia. I came back to my home country and started working as a Business Intelligence Consultant now for 1 year and 6 months. Does my total experience count of 4 years and 1 month count totally to get 5 points for work experience or I am not eligible because of my break for higher studies in between? How does ACS look at it. Please help..
> 
> Thanks


They count your total experience. Go ahead and apply. Morover you have bachelor also in IT and then only yo had your whole exp----Just go for it!!


----------



## amar_gahir (Sep 18, 2011)

baljinsi said:


> They count your total experience. Go ahead and apply. Morover you have bachelor also in IT and then only yo had your whole exp----Just go for it!!


Hi Baljinsi,

I need your expert guidance. I am from Delhi. Can you please point me in the right direction.

I am planing to go for Assessment under System Analyst.

I work in Cisco as Network Consulting Engineer, i have done couple of projects on Designing and Implementations.

Do i need to go through RPL process ? since my bachelor is not including any computer subject. But i have 1 yr Post Graduate diploma.

Education: 3 yrs B.SC degree (Physics, Chemistry,Mathematics), 1 year Post-graduation diploma in Computer Science(PGDCA) and MSC Computer Science (Distance Education) and CCIE, CCNP,CCIP,CCNA,MCSE.

ALso , the i have around 9 yrs of experience in India. is it counted as Overseas experience as per new point system?

Please guide.

Thank you.
Best Regards,
Amarjit Singh.


----------



## manik2303 (Sep 18, 2011)

Hey Amar.

Try abs system analyst in google. you would get the scope of a system analyst and find if you really fall into this category...

Manik


----------



## amar_gahir (Sep 18, 2011)

@ manik, thanks for your reply. 

but i need clarification on my education, whether i can apply directly or i have to go via RPL.

Thanks
Amar


----------



## d.D (Jan 3, 2012)

Guys,
I recently applied for ACS assessment for *Software Engineer*.
Unfortunately, I got a negative response.

My Background:
1. BE Electronics & Telecom - 2008 passout
2. worked in software MNC for 1year 8 months. 
3. worked in another IT MNC for 1 year 7 months.

Response from ACS:


Unsuitable for migration under 261313 (software engineer).
assessed as not meeting requirements for the professional IT experience of 4 years in a field nominated for your closely related occupation
Your BE degree is assessed as equivalent to AQF bachelor degree with a major in computing
experience taken same as given

Please let me know if :
1. if there's a work around e.g. I had heard that one can also apply to Engineers Australia or so...
2. I need to wait till I complete 4 years in the industry and then reapply.


----------



## Interested In Australia (Apr 20, 2012)

Does Technical Support qualify?


----------



## Paul11 (Jul 14, 2012)

*Software Engineer ??*



d.D said:


> Guys,
> I recently applied for ACS assessment for *Software Engineer*.
> Unfortunately, I got a negative response.
> 
> ...


It also depends if you studied "Software Engineering" as a subject in your Bachelors Degree. Most Computer Science Graduates read "Software Engineering" as a subject in their coursework. I am not sure about "Electronics Engineering" .... ?


----------



## ciitbilal (Jun 12, 2012)

amar_gahir said:


> Hi Baljinsi,
> 
> I need your expert guidance. I am from Delhi. Can you please point me in the right direction.
> 
> ...


Hi Amarjit Singh, I'm also working in the same field for 2 years. Got CCNA and CCNP after a 4-year BSc in Computer Engineering. I've been doing some research before applying for immigration. I think you have to submit your application for RPL (Recognized Prior Learning). Your massive experience will definitely be helpful. Good luck. I'll share my progress here and let you know of any update.

Regards,
Bilal Aslam


----------



## ciitbilal (Jun 12, 2012)

baljinsi said:


> They count your total experience. Go ahead and apply. Morover you have bachelor also in IT and then only yo had your whole exp----Just go for it!!


Hi Baljinsi,

First of all, I must say you are doing a great job by helping us here. I have learned so much from this thread alone. Thank you so much for that.

Kindly give me your opinion as well. I hold a BSc Computer Engineering degree and I have 2 year work experience as Network Engineer.

These are my courses in degree:

Applied Physics for Engineers, Calculus, Engineering Drawing, Linear Algebra, Introduction to Computer Programming, Electric Circuits Analysis,
Differential Equations, Digital Logic Design, Electronics, Object Oriented Programming, Probability Methods in Engineering, Electromagnetic Theory, 
Signals and Systems, Electric Machines, Computer Organization, Digital Signal Processing, Principles of Communication Systems, Control Systems, 
Microprocessor Systems and Interfacing, Data Communication and Computer Networks, Operating Systems Concepts, Final Year Project, Algorithms and Data Structures, Systems Programming, 
, Network Programming, Advanced Computer Architecture, VLSI Design, Digital Image Processing

My job mainly involves working with routers, switches, VoIP, Gateways, firewalls and other such stuff.

What do you think? Should I apply for 263111 ACS? My agent is asking to apply as Telecom Engineer to EA because ACS requires at least 2 years experience. I'm thinking of applying next year in March after 2 years experience.

I'll highly appreciate your suggestion/advice.

Regards,
Bilal Aslam


----------



## rathi (Oct 2, 2012)

Hi Baljinsi
I have read your posts,Though you are not a MA ,you are doing a wonderful job .I too have a clarrification ,Hope you can help me 
I am having 12 years experience in IT my current job title is senior Quality assurance lead(7yrs) ,Previously my designation was Analyst programmer(5 yrs) ,Iam holding a bachelor engineering degree too,Can anyone plz let me knw which is code i should get from ACS .Can I obtain as software engineer 261313 or tester 261314.I understand Victoria & SA provides sponsorship for testers.But iam reluctant to apply as tester since iam afraid whether the application numbers will be huge than software engineers/analysts.Can anyone plz give me suggestion which ACS code i should choose to apply as well does any one knw which skill will meet the required quoto soon.Iam very much worried since i havent obtained my IELTS yet .Its scheduled only in december.Iam afraid whether the quoto will be closed by then.

Thanks


----------



## Yabisht (Oct 10, 2012)

*Gap in workex due to study break for MBA - which visa category to apply for PR?*

We are planning to apply for PR. Need inputs from the forum members.

Me and my husband have work ex of 4y4m and 5 y respectively, but it is split in two parts. Before and after MBA. Current work ex post MBA is 2 yr 4 months for both. Subclass 189 and 190 says 36/48 months should be in same occupation. So we are unable to find the right visa type for us. because 30 months back we were actually studing in B-schools.

Earlier work ex previous to MBA is 23 months (me) 33 months (husband).

Other Details:

We are in the same industry through out the employment: IT industry for 4 Y 4 M (me), and 5 Y (husband)
Work profile before MBA - more technical, 70% development or testing, 30% business analysis
Work profile after MBA - more functional, 80% business analysis, 20% development or testing

Please advise which visa will suit us wrt Australia 189/190? Our ultimate objective is to get PR of Australia. Any suggestion is welcome.


----------

